# Bringing Rodents and Mammals back from Hamm and Houten



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I have now had clarification from Animal health about the upcoming shows that we are going to and have pasted the relevant legal rulings regarding bringing the animals into the UK

They can be found here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/whats-ltd/441001-buying-mammals-rodents-hamm-houten.html#post5409158

Hope this helps all of you that have already booked seats and those that are thinking of going to this great show in April, if you need any more help pm me and i will do my best to help


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Thats really helpful, thanks. :2thumb:

Is there a list of 'rodents' at all (I realise there's about 1500 of them lol) or do we just work from the a scientific species list. I know Shrews, moles, tenrec and hedgehogs are classed as insectivore..?

Cheers


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i would like to know more about this too. I really want to go to Houten to buy some skinny pigs and rats but wondered what else i could bring back and what was off limits? also, i was told there is a limit to 5 animals....is that per species or total animals per person?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

No, the 5 limit is in relation to importing into the EU from out side (They have a list of EU approved countries in the fact sheets,) 

There is no limit applied to personal pet imports with in the EU, but of course you may need to demonstrate that they are not for commercial use or you may get stung for VAT.


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

call me a dim wit ........but i dont quite get it..can we bring things like hedgehogs and shrews back from hamm then?? ...without quarentine??? just bring them in the car on theway back home like we do ther reptiles??, without the need to inform them...surely not?? be good if we can as i soooo want to get some weird and wonderfull mamals from the german shows ..shrews and hedghogs and perhaps even a marmazett monkey...i saw these cuties advertized on the hamm website


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

cacoonkitty said:


> call me a dim wit ........but i dont quite get it..can we bring things like hedgehogs and shrews back from hamm then?? ...without quarentine??? just bring them in the car on theway back home like we do ther reptiles??, without the need to inform them...surely not?? be good if we can as i soooo want to get some weird and wonderfull mamals from the german shows ..shrews and hedghogs and perhaps even a marmazett monkey...i saw these cuties advertized on the hamm website


A screw is classed as a rodent so yes you can bring them back, never known one to make a good pet, small rodents can be brought back from within the EU without any issues such as fancy rats, fancy mice, harvest mice, spiny mice, gerboas, lemmings I think, and so on . But hedgehogs fall under different rules so they actually need to go into quarantine which must be arranged before you bring them back, but there are hedgehog breeders in the uk so probably best to source from over here. And a monkey requires quarantine plus for a guess cites documentation to prove origin, im not sure if they come under any extra licencing or not like some other species of ape. Pretty much a tonne of headache for a monkey if you really had your heart set on one you are probably better off buying from the uk or from a regular importer and looking into all the legalities of owning one, very specialist creatures with a lengthy life span.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

oakelm said:


> A screw is classed as a rodent so yes you can bring them back, never known one to make a good pet, small rodents can be brought back from within the EU without any issues such as fancy rats, fancy mice, harvest mice, spiny mice, gerboas, lemmings I think, and so on . But hedgehogs fall under different rules so they actually need to go into quarantine which must be arranged before you bring them back, but there are hedgehog breeders in the uk so probably best to source from over here. And a monkey requires quarantine plus for a guess cites documentation to prove origin, im not sure if they come under any extra licencing or not like some other species of ape. Pretty much a tonne of headache for a monkey if you really had your heart set on one you are probably better off buying from the uk or from a regular importer and looking into all the legalities of owning one, very specialist creatures with a lengthy life span.


Spot On but in all the years i have been to hamm i have never seen any monkies on display or for sale


----------



## petscabinlincoln (Aug 22, 2012)

What about tenrecs and skinnypigs?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Tenrecs are not rodents.
Skinny Pigs (guinea pigs) are classed as rodents. So fine.


----------

